# Family Oriented Recr Dive Clubs?



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Any recreational family-oriented dive clubs in the area? 

I used to dive with my kid when she was younger (now 18) & looking for a group we can get into in the area that has people of all ages. 

Moving to Pace soon & wanting to get back into diving this summer now that we will have more time (been very busy with work/school this past year) We haven't done much diving the last couple of years but still have all of our gear.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

There used to be a Boy Scouts Explorer group in Pensacola that was a diving group. Since it is Boy Scouts Explorers it is open to boy and girls, men and women. You might try to look them up.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

UWF has a dive club. I do not know if there are membership limitations or not.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> UWF has a dive club. I do not know if there are membership limitations or not.


Daughter will be going to UWF in the fall & she'll be checking into that. (not sure my wife wants me to go diving with a bunch of college girls, though :001_huh

I'd like to find a club we can both go diving with though - and also that organizes trips to other locales such as the Keys, Cozumel, etc - & has dry land activities as well. They had several clubs like that around Dallas, some were organized around dive shops & some not.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Dive club*

Probably the closest thing you'll find is a Facebook group called Gulf Coast Dive Society. Good bunch of folks who post up local trips, "I'm going to .... " this weekend and just good advice and support. Will help find buddies or spots on trips, etc.


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Club Aquarius out of Crestview has all the things you mentioned. Just got back from the Dry Tortugas great trip and a good group of folks. Call Divers Emporium in Crestview 850-689-3483.

Hope to see you,
Greg


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

We probably need to start a club in Pensacola as well.


----------



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

I called up the UWF dive club when I lost my dive buddy to try and join. I figured I could being an alumni, but it's only for current students. I'm surprised there isn't one here in Pensacola with all the divers in the area. Guess I'll just keep adding my contact info to the "need a dive partner" posts I see here and hope for the best!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

you could check out the gulf coast dive society

https://www.facebook.com/groups/gcds1/

edit: didn't see the above post


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Probably the closest thing you'll find is a Facebook group called Gulf Coast Dive Society. Good bunch of folks who post up local trips, "I'm going to .... " this weekend and just good advice and support. Will help find buddies or spots on trips, etc.


This. I've met up with a few of the people in that group. They are good people. Always ready to dive, willing to lend gear, just very nice folks. They are constantly diving Ft Pickens, St Andrews Jetties in PC, Destin jetties, etc.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

And I'm always down to do some shore dives any weekends I'm free. I live in Pace, as well.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

bigspoon17 said:


> And I'm always down to do some shore dives any weekends I'm free. I live in Pace, as well.


Where do you shore dive? I'm moving to Pace soon.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

AndyS said:


> Where do you shore dive? I'm moving to Pace soon.


Ft Pickens, the Park East Christmas tree reefs (gulf side), or the Park West snorkel reef (sound side). There used to not be much at the Park West reef other than some small reef balls, but they're working to make it look like an old ship wreck. Last I heard, they dumped something like 10 tons of ballast rock there. Haven't had a chance to look at it since they've done that though. I'd definitely like to do some Park East and Pickens dives.

For other dive buddies, check out the Gulf Coast Dive Society group on Facebook. Lots of people always looking to dive. 

Get up with me when you're here and ready to dive and we'll plan something!


----------

